# [SOLVED] is it possible to root htc desire z - stock 2.3.3?



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

is it possible to root htc desire z - stock 2.3.3? UK phone
if so where can u guide me to do it?
and what rom is not power hungry i dont care about the design or htc sense just save power And ram


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: is it possible to root htc desire z - stock 2.3.3?*

Look here:

[REF] G2/Vision/DZ Links | Guides | Stickies | Recovery | Roms | Read before posting - xda-developers

That should give you most of the info you need :smile:


----------

